# Man eats room-mates heart and brain.



## exodus (May 31, 2012)

Okay... What the eff is going on? Third crazy story like this in the past few days. 

http://m.aol.com/metrics/idgen/?domain=m.aol.com


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

Zombies.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

Thank god I read world war z. I know exactly what to do.


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2012)

I'm starting to believe that those zombie apocalypse people weren't so crazy after all. Regrets!


----------



## Hunter (May 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I'm starting to believe that those zombie apocalypse people weren't so crazy after all. Regrets!



HAH!!!!! Don't come around my house asking for amo/shelter when you get chased by zombies!


----------



## Hunter (May 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Okay... What the eff is going on? Third crazy story like this in the past few days.
> 
> http://m.aol.com/metrics/idgen/?domain=m.aol.com



The link ain't working for me D=


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

I find this as fascinating as everyone but can we at least pretend that this has some kind of EMS angle please?


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I find this as fascinating as everyone but can we at least pretend that this has some kind of EMS angle please?



He was DOA. My work here is finished.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I find this as fascinating as everyone but can we at least pretend that this has some kind of EMS angle please?



How about we discuss escape techniques when cornered by a zombie on scene? 

My escape technique is start bashing skulls in with my good whackin clipboard


----------



## heatherabel3 (May 31, 2012)

How about, what drug do the medics carry that reverse the effects of whatever drug these idiots are using? Better yet, why all EMS should be able to carry tasers or tranqualizer guns so when one of these crazies jump on you, you can put them down.

I, for one, shall be restocking on ammo this weekend and getting that .45 I've had my eye on.


----------



## Hunter (May 31, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> How about, what drug do the medics carry that reverse the effects of whatever drug these idiots are using? Better yet, why all EMS should be able to carry tasers or tranqualizer guns so when one of these crazies jump on you, you can put them down.
> 
> I, for one, shall be restocking on ammo this weekend and getting that .45 I've had my eye on.



Valium, versed, other sedatives to knock attackers the f out...


----------



## Always BSI (May 31, 2012)

inb4swingingmystethoscopearound

:')


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2012)

Yeh, the link doesn't work for me, but I just Googled and found another link anyhow.

By the way, if you don't let me into your house, I will become a zombie and will feast on your flesh with or without permission. You better watch out!

You should let me into your house because I can host a counter strike source server and we can play zombie escape together.  Probably more fun than the real thing.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I find this as fascinating as everyone but can we at least pretend that this has some kind of EMS angle please?


 

Scene safety, BSI.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2012)

Also, if I learned anything from The Walking Dead, do what ever it takes to keep the redneck, he's a crack shot with a compound bow, kill the annoying kid and his mother, and definitely go into town to get supplies with the farmer's daughter.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

Omfg please kill the annoying kid and his mother. 

They almost caused me to break my tv when I threw my shoe at it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 31, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Valium, versed, other sedatives to knock attackers the f out...



You are going to wait 3-5 minutes for them to hopefully pass out?

I'll take a fentanyl gun please.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You are going to wait 3-5 minutes for them to hopefully pass out?
> 
> I'll take a fentanyl gun please.


 

Can you run a Mozambique Drill with dart guns?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

How about making an on-scene pronouncement?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Can you run a Mozambique Drill with dart guns?



Two in the chest, one in the head. With a big arse round, please, for each one.


General rule for things like this: don't run past the first dead cop.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Two in the chest, one in the head. With a big arse round, please, for each one.
> 
> 
> General rule for things like this: don't run past the first dead cop.



Double tap


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jun 6, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> How about, what drug do the medics carry that reverse the effects of whatever drug these idiots are using? Better yet, why all EMS should be able to carry tasers or tranqualizer guns so when one of these crazies jump on you, you can put them down.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I second that! Im workin the 2012 Bonaroo music festival in TN. I just wonder how many wackos here will be on that crap. I think the estimate almost 100,000 people this year. the gates open tonight and go untill monday and the calls are already reacking up!


----------



## MRSA (Jul 4, 2012)

The link didn't work for me and I'm too lazy/busy to look it up myself.

Is this another bath salt thing? Cause I heard of something similar where some dude smoked or ate bath salts and started eating a homeless man's face?

I heard the cops told him to "stop" and naturally he didn't :rofl:

But I agree and will refrain to scene safety any day. If zombies happen you best believe EMS will be the first infected. I've had long talks with many partners about this day!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 4, 2012)

http://lolzombie.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1339080786872_3385315.png


----------

